# Youch



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

So, little over a month a go I picked up an 04 M3 with (what I thought was cool) aluminum trim. Living in Las Vegas the man upstairs turned on the furnace a few days ago and well needless to say, i've had some very uncomfortable incounters with the trim peaces. I'm almost confident that in 100+ degree days some first degree burns might be possible. Today was only 103, cant wait until the 115+ days YOUCH.

Anyone else have this problem or is my skin just sensitive Are there any cooler alternatives that will have the same quality as the original trim. Not to fond of POS aftermarket trim options.

Thanks for the input..

dfunk


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

dfunk said:


> So, little over a month a go I picked up an 04 M3 with (what I thought was cool) aluminum trim. Living in Las Vegas the man upstairs turned on the furnace a few days ago and well needless to say, i've had some very uncomfortable incounters with the trim peaces. I'm almost confident that in 100+ degree days some first degree burns might be possible. Today was only 103, cant wait until the 115+ days YOUCH.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem or is my skin just sensitive Are there any cooler alternatives that will have the same quality as the original trim. Not to fond of POS aftermarket trim options.
> 
> ...


Good info. I'm in Phoenix and haven't ordered my M3 yet but based upon what you've said I think I'll stick with the standard Titan Shadow trim. It's not beautiful but it looks very good with particular interior colors (i.e. Imola Red).


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

dfunk said:


> So, little over a month a go I picked up an 04 M3 with (what I thought was cool) aluminum trim. Living in Las Vegas the man upstairs turned on the furnace a few days ago and well needless to say, i've had some very uncomfortable incounters with the trim peaces. I'm almost confident that in 100+ degree days some first degree burns might be possible. Today was only 103, cant wait until the 115+ days YOUCH.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem or is my skin just sensitive Are there any cooler alternatives that will have the same quality as the original trim. Not to fond of POS aftermarket trim options.
> 
> ...


I'll trade my titan shadow for the aluminum!


----------



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

Trade huh? How well can that be done? How is the trim attached? Does it end up getting all f'd up on removal?

Anyone out there have the carbon fiber trim kit? Bit spendy, but i bet it absorbs heat nicely.

Might just go w/ all wood. DAMN VEGAS!!!


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Same thing happens in my ZHP with alucube trim. Burned myself once. Now I know better.

Swapping is possible, but kinda a pain in the ass for the M3s...the rear armrest pieces in particular.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You guys actually touch your trim? Accidentally, or are you caressing your interiors?

Good thing CF doesn't get hot...


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> You guys actually touch your trim? Accidentally, or are you caressing your interiors?
> 
> Good thing CF doesn't get hot...


Caress doesn't quite sum it up.

I was fondling my trim, if you must know.


----------



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

Heh.. I only fondle when cool. The burning happens usually upon entering the car or leaning against it on accident while picking my ass or getting out wallet/cellphone.


----------

